# Cruze Diesel - Just took delivery



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just to update y'all, I took delivery of my Cruze Diesel this afternoon. 


The only mod so far is to install the WeatherTech floor liners. I also picked up the splash guards from the body shop where I had them painted. I'll install them sometime in the next week. 

Tomorrow I drive almost two hours to get the 3M Paint Protection Film applied at an authorized installer.

I'm also planning wheel locks, cargo net and the rubber trunk mat (RPO VLI) plus vanity plates sometime next week.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Grats !


Pics ?


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

congrates . Hope you enjoy yours as much as I'm enjoying mine.. the 3m film on my Altima is 7 years and starting to come off..looks like it will be a pain to get it right off.... something to consider


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll post some pics when I get the painted splash guards on. Otherwise it looks like everyone else's nail polish red Cruze.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! And welcome to the "club." I'm off to the tint shop tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations, welcome to the group who smile while in their car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh yeah, I also have custom seat covers coming in to protect the leather.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Starks8 I always dug the chick in your avatar. 

She looks like Dana Scully. Do you know who she is?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks. Yeah, I know who she is and yeah I guess she does kinda resemble Scully, lol!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Just to update y'all, I took delivery of my Cruze Diesel this afternoon.
> 
> 
> The only mod so far is to install the WeatherTech floor liners.


Aww man...! That's exactly the first "mod" I planned for mine. I love the WeatherTechs (_have a set in my Elantra_). I figured that I would order mine as soon as I get Order Confirmation on my Cruze.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

9C1 AND 96' SS B-BODY NICE MR OB2 CONSOLE SHIFTER.... WHERE DO YOU LIVE MY SHOP IS AN AUTHORIZED 3M DEALER FOR TINT AND PPF Ill HOOK YOU UP TOMORROW.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze D.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Congrats on the new CTD. The more I drive mine, the more I love it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I drove it for several hours back to back with my DTS today. 


Of course the DTS is more refined, slightly better audio, softer seats, slightly better steering, quieter and smoother at idle and acceleration. 


But beyond that the Cruze Diesel is no slouch for the way I drive. Which is respecting the posted maximum speed limits (68 mph / 110 km/h). 


It wasn't like night and day difference with DTS.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Winter will be the real test for me. If it survives without failing to start or getting stuck then it will be a success. 


I have noticed three times now an oil furnace kind of smell while standing next to it at startup. To what extent that is 'new' smell or a characteristic of a diesel I don't know. But when it comes to gasoline exhaust emissions at start up these are well known and go by unnoticed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze. When you get the mods done post some pictures.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats man!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new diesel Cruze! That's awesome! I hope you really enjoy it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm having imageshack issues so I'm not sure if this is going to work. http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/7098/3tz3.jpg


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry folks - I'm having a devil of a time with the images.


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I just received confirmation that my Cruze arrives @ the dealership today!!!!! On to arranging the financing,etc. 
I haven't had any car payments in over 6 years, Oh well, I knew this was going to happen. :dizzy: 
I'll stop whining....

Can't wait to get the car, Hopefully Saturday!!!!!!!









Ken


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats Ken
Be sure to post pictures when you go pick it up. We would love to see it!! Yay!! :wavetowel2:

Jackie
Chevrolet customer Care


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I picked up the car today. Wow. My wife and I drove from Kalamazoo, Mi to South Haven, Mi.
I promise to post pictures soon. The Crystal Red exterior and coco interior are just stunning.
My hat is off to Lordstown for producing such a well built car.
ONLY 40 Miles on the odometer.

Note to chevy cust service, The only issue I have is the wagon version was not
available for sale in North America.

Ken


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's those pics I promised so long ago. 

Detail shot of the painted rear splash guards. 









Detail shot of the painted front splash guards. 









Whole vehicle perspective. 










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko curious where in ontario do you live??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Kanata


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

kmacleod said:


> I picked up the car today. Wow. My wife and I drove from Kalamazoo, Mi to South Haven, Mi.
> I promise to post pictures soon. The Crystal Red exterior and coco interior are just stunning.
> My hat is off to Lordstown for producing such a well built car.
> ONLY 40 Miles on the odometer.
> ...


The wagon in Australia is imported from Korea and only comes with the 1.8 or the diesel, no petrol turbo engines.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The smell is the EGR/CCV if you dont address it , as time goes on it will get worse. Address it and no smell any more or Gunk in the system . If not learn to live with a wiff of Yep got a Diesel.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow Tomko your Cruze looks really nice. I didn't realize you were across the river. I can see Canada from my desk! Anyway keep enjoying your Cruze!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

